

 Google Is Not in “Late-Stage Talks” to Acquire Twitter - nickb
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20090403/sorry-to-get-you-all-a-twitter-but-google-is-not-in-late-stage-talks-to-acquire-the-hot-microblogging-service/

======
ErrantX
Summary: Tech Crunch overhyped _another_ rumor to get traffic.

I was tolerant of TC till these last few weeks. But this makes about 5 TC
posts in under 2 weeks that have just been a waste of space. Now I am adding
them to my HN (and other sites) block list and removing them from my feeds.

Personally Im not interested in sensationalist media :(

~~~
jcapote
HN has a block list?

~~~
Xichekolas
You can with a GM script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

------
sscheper
Yea -- I found Tech Crunches news very alarming and against the grain. I was
at Twitter's office last Friday and their coo told us four times that they
were excited to be growing, and to "check out their job board."

Additionally, Biz Stone was hosting the daily, catered lunch at Twitter and
the team was having a blast. They were building rapport and looked pumped for
the future. They also mentioned they'll be moving into a new office soon. A
bigger one.

Why would they give off this vibe, hire 15+ more positions, and then turn
around to sell off to google. Twitter is in it for the long run.

------
numbchuckskills
what is the benefit of real time search, when the matching results are written
by Shaq?

